

Amazon may delay Kindle shipments, say sources - SlipperySlope
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120711PD216.html

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"there have been recent reports indicating that Amazon has stopped certain
parts shipments for the new Kindle and there is a possibility that orders from
Amazon's electronic paper display provider, E Ink, will be stopped throughout
July and August in order to tackle issues with the device's front light"

